# Novice speaker soldering question



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi all
I'm swapping the original speaker out of my old Vibro Champ. The current speaker is soldered in place. The new one has red and black clips on it (picture attached). 
What's the best move here? Solder the wires to the clips? Or solder plugs or connectors of some sort to the wires to attach to the clips and be able to remove it.
Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'd crimp on some clips until I was sure the speaker was staying. Invest in a ratcheting crimper.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I prefer to solder (or crimp ...as @BlueRocker suggests) the wires to the connectors. The PROPER connectors are a specific size and not found at hardware stores. PM me and I'll send you some as I have extra.

Be careful when unsoldering the wires. Put a rag over the paper cone to protect it from hot solder drips.
Do not spend too much time with heat on the connectors when unsoldering the wire as it is easy for the two little wires going to the cone from the connectors to become unsoldered. The terminals must be free of excess solder to accept the connectors.










In addition, hold the fibre board that is riveted to the speaker cone with one hand while pushing the connectors on. I have broken two of these fibreboards and had to make new ones.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

greco said:


> In addition, hold the fibre board that is riveted to the speaker cone with one hand while pushing the connectors on. I have broken two of these fibreboards and had to make new ones.


Experience is what allows you to recognize a mistake when you make it again!


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Great advice - thank you. Now I’m feeling intimidated and wondering if I should give it to a tech!!
I’ll definitely PM before doing anything


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some prefer to solder the wires directly to the terminals as they feel that the joint is more "solid", better electronically and won't ever work loose.



Paul M said:


> Experience is what allows you to recognize a mistake when you make it again!





greco said:


> ...when unsoldering the wire as it is *easy for the two little wires going to the cone from the connectors to become unsoldered.*


@PaulM ...I also did this once....LOL! That is how I recognize a this "mistake"


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

greco said:


> Some prefer to solder the wires directly to the terminals as they feel that the joint is more "solid", better electronically and won't ever work loose.


Posted over an internet connection that probably relied on hundreds of crimped on connections. Using the proper connectors and crimpong tool is easy and will provide 100% reliability if done with a minor amount of care.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Some prefer to solder the wires directly to the terminals as they feel that the joint is more "solid", better electronically and won't ever work loose.


@BlueRocker ....Just to clarify...I am not a believer in this approach or the reasons for choosing it. I'm just stating it as I suspected someone here might suggest it to the OP.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

neilg1 said:


> Great advice - thank you. Now I’m feeling intimidated and wondering if I should give it to a tech!!
> I’ll definitely PM before doing anything


Don't be intimidated, it is a very simple thing to do.


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

I’ll do it! Just hoping to not damage a 60 year old speaker (or amp! 😱) in the process!!


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

One other question - for removing the existing speaker, is there anything wrong with just clipping the wire behind the solder and stripping the end and re-soldering to the new one?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If you are talking about the leads from the amp to the speaker, then no there is not. I would remove the solder to maximize the length, but if what you have is ample, then go to town. No harm there at all.

If you then went and crimped the connections, you could avoid soldering all together, that is perfectly safe


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

When putting the new speaker in, don't over tighten the (typically) 4 screws. Tighten until just snug plus a 1/4 turn ...is what I was told.
The possible problem with over tightening the 4 screws is that you can warp the speaker basket.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

greco said:


> When putting the new speaker in, don't over tighten the (typically) 4 screws. Tighten until just snug plus a 1/4 turn ...is what I was told.
> The possible problem with over tightening the 4 screws is that you can warp the speaker basket.


A big +1001 on this good advice!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I prefer to solder speaker wires directly onto the speaker terminals. Those spade connectors can come loose, even if they don't often. The risk is running your amp without a load, which can damage the output transformer. Again, not saying that it's likely, but I would say it's LESS likely with properly soldered connections.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Just get out the electrical tape. No parts required


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

It doesn't matter what method you choose as long as it's done right.

If you've never soldered before, practice on scraps, not on the speaker.

If you have never crimped this type of connector and don't have the right tool, don't do it.
A "pro" might be able to do it with the wrong tool ( electrical pliers) , a beginner might not.

I have crimped hundreds of connectors in my life and soldered thousands of times

The right tool:


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 406529



Those ( very very) small screws are not easy to get.
You can drop a washer or nut in the speaker basket .........; 

I won't do that


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Latole said:


> Those ( very very) small screws are not easy to get.
> You can drop a washer or nut in the speaker basket .........;
> 
> I won't do that


I have used 6-32 screws and tapped the hole as an extra precaution, most holes will pass a 4-40 machine screw...I still prefer the solder method though.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> I still prefer the solder method though.


Me too
After remove the red paint


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Latole said:


> The right tool:
> 
> 
> View attachment 406534


The better tool. I bought one when I rewired my sailboat, never knew I needed one until I got one.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Everything without ratcheting is not the right tool.

I like to solder crimps, or should I say use soldered ends. Makes for a permanent fit and helps keep the oxygen out of the copper.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

If you are good with soldering, then solder the wires to the clips. Quick easy and done. 
Good thing it isn't a Bogner cab! You would need a blow torch to remove the 9 gauge wire from the clips! LOL!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@neilg1 Is your brain spinning yet?



Brunz said:


> Just get out the electrical tape. No parts required


This is the best so far!

Nominated for one of the top 10 GC posts for 2022.


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

once I have the new speaker in my hands I’ll figure it out, but hope to solder it in somehow!
I’ll let you all know how it goes. 
thanks so much


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I just recently pulled the speaker out of a Mesa amp that was soldered in, cleaned up the ends, and crimped on connectors. It's really not that hard. Get a crimping tool, worth having anyway. 

I was reading a recent post (I don't remember if it was here or another guitar forum) about folks being really nervous about doing anything with their guitars and amps. This stuff is pretty simple if you take your time and read a bit and it's pretty hard to really screw something up. And yes, if you do it will cost some money but is almost always fixable. Remember that.

Good luck.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Brunz said:


> Everything without ratcheting is not the right tool.



It is not my opinion.
Ratcheting may help if you have hundred of terminal to crimp in same days, not few ones


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Posted over an internet connection that probably relied on hundreds of crimped on connections. Using the proper connectors and crimpong tool is easy and will provide 100% reliability if done with a minor amount of care.



It's not the crimp part of that multi-stage joint that is worrisome, it's the slip on part. Just like with any connector, the leaf spring sides that hold on to the speaker terminas loosesn over time, things get corroded and dirty etc. A soldered connection is superior in that it will be potentially maintenance free forever. With the slip on connectors, every now and then if is wise to slip then off and on a few times fast and vigorously to clean off a layer of oxidization, and while at it see if they're loosening up a bit , and if so, gently bend the sides tighter with some pliers.

That said I use em as often as not, though I prefer binding posts (and surprisingly, with some exceptions, the speakers I like tend to come with binding posts, so that worked out). Even when I use crimp on connectors, solder on top just to keep air (oxidization) out of there, but that's just me.

Lastly, the internet isn't all crimp so much as punch down connections (a little different, but arguably not much) and non-mobile (no transport shock), and most of the critical stuff is in a controlled/sealed environment (temp, humidity and cleanliness). The notable exception to the last item is the brown metal box in your neighborhood which is the last connection on the way to your house (not critical in the big picture sense). The internet has no slip on friction fit connectors; everything locks in place.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

If the crimp are well made and the connector are good quality, it will never happened.
I work on many electronics gear on my job using these connectors and they never fail.

In commercial industries, they are a standard

For the OP and the subject here ; soldering is the best deal


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Did it! Speaker is soldered in. No injuries, and it works great. 
Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Good job, enjoy !


----------



## Nino10 (10 mo ago)

Just get out the electrical tape.


----------

